# The Wal-Mart Game



## Bigsby (Mar 11, 2012)

for those who don't know what the wal-mart game is its super easy

Pick three things (only 3) that can be found in wal-mart that would freak out the cashier. Example:


- chocolates in a box 
- rat poison 
- shovel


i'm curious to see how sick you guys are


----------



## Fiction (Mar 11, 2012)

Lube, Condoms & A Pineapple.


----------



## Bigsby (Mar 11, 2012)

Mentos 

diet coke

Enema kit


----------



## Fiction (Mar 11, 2012)

Lube, Binoculars and some Doritos

Ski Mask, Knife, Condoms

Matches, Gasoline, More Gasoline.

Chloroform, Rag, Candy

Tinned Cat Food, Plastic plates & Dinner invitations

Chocolate Milk, Whipped Cream, Laxatives


----------



## Asrial (Mar 11, 2012)

A pack of condoms...
Put them on the desk, think for a few seconds (make sure the cashier notices them!), take them back and take a roll of clingfilm and a bag of rubber bands instead.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 11, 2012)

a carrot, some vasalene, a funnel.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 11, 2012)

Ammonia, bleach, large fan


----------



## Neil (Mar 11, 2012)

Asrial said:


> A pack of condoms...
> Put them on the desk, think for a few seconds (make sure the cashier notices them!), take them back and take a roll of clingfilm and a bag of rubber bands instead.




Be sure to check your wallet infront of the cashier before changing them for clingfilm and rubber bands.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 11, 2012)

Asrial said:


> A pack of condoms...
> Put them on the desk, think for a few seconds (make sure the cashier notices them!), take them back and take a roll of clingfilm and a bag of rubber bands instead.



Straight from 9gag.

The joke is that you should get all the way up to paying, but then realize that you're out of cash but you have just enough to buy clingfilm and rubber bands.
That way they'll surely notice.

"Ah crap, I don't have enough.. I'll just take these back" *get film and bands*


----------



## Asrial (Mar 11, 2012)

^... Mention 9gag in a thread I'm present in and you'll get that treatment... 
I didn't realize it was on any site at all, oh well.

A dvd box with MLP, a huge box of tissues and horseraddish cream. When people notices the connection, they will slowly back away with disturbed grimaces.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 11, 2012)

hardest alcoholic drinks available, most powerful rifle available, one box of ammo.
After checkout, open the box, take one bullet out, put it in your pocket, leave the rest of the ammo, and go home.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 11, 2012)

^ Thats fucking brutal.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> hardest alcoholic drinks available, most powerful rifle available, one box of ammo.
> After checkout, open the box, take one bullet out, put it in your pocket, leave the rest, and go home.



Add in a SlipKnoT CD, and watch the terror.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 11, 2012)

Asrial said:


> Add in a SlipKnoT CD, and watch the terror.



But that would be 4 items 
EDIT: I have another idea.

Morning Glory seeds, any firearm, Slipknot CD.
Morning Glory seeds are hallucinogens after certain preparations are made. The ingredient you can get from them is LSA, similar to LSD.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 11, 2012)

Another one:
A whole case of cheez-wiz, water ballons and a siphon.

Not as disturbing, but when telling tales of "cheese fights"... :3


----------



## Fiction (Mar 11, 2012)

Methylated Spirits, Shot Glasses and N20 Bulbs.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Mar 11, 2012)

surgical tubing, a metal spoon, a lighter


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> hardest alcoholic drinks available, most powerful rifle available, one box of ammo.
> After checkout, open the box, take one bullet out, put it in your pocket, leave the rest of the ammo, and go home.



Do they really sell guns and alcohol in the same place?  America's weird.

Also, that's brutal.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 11, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> Do they really sell *guns at fucking Wal-Mart?*  America's weird.
> 
> Also, that's brutal.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## steve1 (Mar 11, 2012)

It was mildly amusing when my friend bought a bottle of gin, a pack of 24 condoms and a can of air freshener.


----------



## Dead Undead (Mar 11, 2012)

Stuffed animals, lube, and a camera.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 11, 2012)

Condoms, coat-hangers, and a Get-Well card.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Mar 11, 2012)

Hip waders, laxatives, snorkel.

If sold out of hip waders, use bib-and-brace overalls, laxatives, ratchet straps.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 11, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Lube, Binoculars and some Doritos



Wait that perfectly describes my Friday evenings!




Fiction said:


> Ski Mask, Knife, Condoms



Instructions:1)Wear the condom.Don't wear pants 2)wear the ski mask,get on your skis and go to the nearest skiing centre 3)get on the top of the hill 4)As you ski down the hill,each time you get really close to someone,use the knife to tear his/her pants,and give said victim your woody.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 11, 2012)

Metal spoons, a cheapo lighter and a heavy duty string/line of some sort, or a gardening hose.


----------



## broj15 (Mar 11, 2012)

Funny story: bought some condoms at wall mart while my (male) friend was with me. On the way out the cashier (an extrememly old woman) told us to have a nice night and my friend puts his arm around my waist, and said "oh, we sure will" and winked at her


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 11, 2012)

^^   That's so gawd damn funny.  
Anyways... Condoms, Goggles, and Tabasco.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 11, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> Do they really sell guns and alcohol in the same place?  America's weird.
> 
> Also, that's brutal.





Murmel said:


> Fixed that for ya.



Yes and yes, they sell guns and alcohol Wal-mart. They don't sell any special guns. Just some shotguns and bolt-action rifles. No pistols or semi-auto rifles.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Mar 11, 2012)

All of the Twilight books.


----------



## Alpenglow (Mar 11, 2012)

Take condoms and when the cashier tells you the price, you freak out and say it's too expensive. Bring back saran/plastic wrap and rubber bands and act casual.

If just three things bought at once, than take a can of whipped cream, bagels, and tissues.


----------



## Thep (Mar 11, 2012)

Spinners hubcaps, and any two other items in the store.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Yes and yes, they sell guns and alcohol Wal-mart. They don't sell any special guns. Just some shotguns and bolt-action rifles. No pistols or semi-auto rifles.


I'm now officially scared as shit of America.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 11, 2012)

Haha this thread is great! I used to work at walmart and this thread reminds me of a couple things that happened when I worked there.

One time one of the undercover security guys was walking around pushing a shopping cart to look like he was shopping and the only things he put in it were magnum condoms...as in like all of them, just filled the cart with condoms and walked around. Eventually a woman walked up to him and asked "why you need all dem condoms for?!" and he said "cause it's saturday night." and then she said "If you fuck dat much yo dick's gonna fall off!" to which he replied "Well at least it'll fall of in a condom!"  After that he added an ice pack and a helmet to the cart to see what other reactions he could get. I wish I could have followed him to see what happened after that. 

Another time a different security person caught someone stealing and when they searched his backpack they found a box of magnum condoms, some KY jelly, and Finding Nemo on blu ray. I was like "what was he planning with this combination of things?!" and the security woman was like "...Movie night?" 

Also we had this customer who always wore sunglasses and would always buy *ALL* of the air duster in the store. One day another customer saw him buyng all the air duster and asked "Why do you need that much air duster?" and he was like "Uh...I work on computers and sometimes I like to eat muffins while I work." 

The only thing I miss about that shit hole is all the crazy people that entertained me lol.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Mar 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Yes and yes, they sell guns and alcohol Wal-mart. They don't sell any special guns. Just some shotguns and bolt-action rifles. No pistols or semi-auto rifles.





Murmel said:


> I'm now officially scared as shit of America.



You know what's really weird about it? Walmart sells all that stuff, but they refuse to sell unedited CDs.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 11, 2012)

No kidding, can't buy any decent cd's at Walmart. The good ones are always edited.  Pisses me off


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Yes and yes, they sell guns and alcohol Wal-mart. They don't sell any special guns. Just some shotguns and bolt-action rifles. No pistols or semi-auto rifles.



But don't you even _think_ about buying a non-censored CD, mister, because you won't find it at the family-friendly Walmart


----------



## Powermetalbass (Mar 11, 2012)

Funions, condoms, and laxative.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 11, 2012)

Pretty much any two random objects, and condoms.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 11, 2012)

Candy, clown costume, car window tint kit.


----------



## Miek (Mar 11, 2012)

A single lightbulb, lube, and a camcorder


----------



## leandroab (Mar 11, 2012)

Blowtorch, copper wire, surgical gloves.


(I don't even know if you can buy those at walmart!)


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 11, 2012)

A Bible and some lube (the other slot is free for whatever else you may want: a chocolate, some bread, etc...)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 11, 2012)

Bread, mayonaise, live goldfish.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 11, 2012)

Bourbon, shotgun shells, job application.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Mar 11, 2012)

A lighter, a candle, and some spoons.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 11, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Yes and yes, they sell guns and alcohol Wal-mart. They don't sell any special guns. Just some shotguns and bolt-action rifles. No pistols or semi-auto rifles.





hell boys, here in oklahoma,some walmarts sell semi autos and 500round ammo cans,a good weekend, ya get drunk and kill coyotes at a few hundred yards


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 11, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> hell boys, here in oklahoma,some walmarts sell semi autos and 500round ammo cans,a good weekend, ya get drunk and kill coyotes at a few hundred yards



I tend to forget that Wal-mart in Olive Branch, Mississippi is the most suckass Wal-mart I have ever stepped foot in. Piss poor selection on everything, especially paintball gear. The only paintball gun they carry is a $20 pump-action piece of shit, while some Wal-marts carry CO2 powered riot guns that fire rubber bullets.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 11, 2012)

yea my local walmart is pretty darn cool,but the walmart in the next county STINKS on ICE.....

no guns,almost no beer,and no selection,even no gun magiznes....


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 11, 2012)

^That's worse than my Wal-mart.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 12, 2012)

A magazine, laxatives, glass jars.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 12, 2012)

body builder magazine, 1/2 inch pvc tubing, lube

bag of candy, duct tape, condoms


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 12, 2012)

Large amounts of fertilizer, lighter fluid, a lighter



Waelstrum said:


> Do they really sell guns and alcohol in the same place?  America's weird.
> 
> Also, that's brutal.





Murmel said:


> Fixed that for ya.


 
We also have drive through liquor stores!

God do I love/hate this backwards ass country.



ZEBOV said:


> Yes and yes, they sell guns and alcohol Wal-mart. They don't sell any special guns. Just some shotguns and bolt-action rifles. No pistols or semi-auto rifles.



I could have sworn I've seen some hand guns at one of the four near me. I know for a fact they have a rotating case of long rifles(though they've slowly been replacing them with carbines). 



leandroab said:


> Blowtorch, copper wire, surgical gloves.
> 
> 
> (I don't even know if you can buy those at walmart!)



I believe they have speaker wire for repairs.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Mar 12, 2012)

Enima
latex gloves
funnel


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 12, 2012)

Bear trap and some candy.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 12, 2012)

Latex gloves, a shovel and lye.

Red candles, a Bible and any small mammal from the pet section.

________________________


I maintain the best ones are the ones where the cashier wouldn't even be able to piece together what you even might be doing, but they know it's just twisted. There's an episode of Corner Gas (canadian comedy show on TV) where one of the main characters finds out his parents have gotten tattoos. When he asks his father what he got for a tattoo, the reply is, "None of your damn business. But when I'm on all fours, I can make it dance!"


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 12, 2012)

Car battery, jumper cables, Vaseline (biggest jar they have, if we can bend the rules and go to Sam's Club you can get the 20 gallon vat)


----------



## DevinShidaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Condoms, leather gloves, children's bicycle

live lobster, ky jelly, adult diapers


----------



## Nonservium (Mar 12, 2012)

Pineapple, ky, and a rubber mallet.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 12, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Ammonia, bleach, large fan





ZEBOV said:


> Morning Glory seeds, any firearm, Slipknot CD.
> Morning Glory seeds are hallucinogens after certain preparations are made. The ingredient you can get from them is LSA, similar to LSD.





dragonblade629 said:


> Large amounts of fertilizer, lighter fluid, a lighter



I believe these three deserve some recognition. Mixing ammonia and bleach creates mustard gas. Mixing flammable liquids with certain fertilizers makes explosives.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 12, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> I believe these three deserve some recognition. Mixing ammonia and bleach creates mustard gas. Mixing flammable liquids with certain fertilizers makes explosives.



Of course I was referring to fertilizers with large amounts of nitrogen. The lighter fluid would then help ignite the nitrogen. It's what the Time Square bomber tried to do.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Mar 12, 2012)

A bb gun, baby food, and a dog cage


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Mar 12, 2012)

Condoms, duct tape, shovel.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 12, 2012)

Gluten-free vegan pizzas, hallal chicken, and ready-crisp bacon. Wear a PETA shirt to the store for full effect.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 12, 2012)

X-acto Blades, Baby Blanket, Shovel.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 12, 2012)

KY, kids toys and beer


----------



## The Beard (Mar 12, 2012)

KY Jelly, Cow's tongue, First 5 seasons of Roseanne on DVD


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 12, 2012)

stc423 said:


> KY Jelly, Cow's tongue, First 5 seasons of Roseanne on DVD


 
I was JUST thinking of something involving a type of lube and cow tongue


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 12, 2012)

All this page is really doing is helping devise new sick twisted ways to masturbate


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 12, 2012)

OMG if you can FAP to this thread,call homeland Sec and turn yourself in.... PLEASE


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 13, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> OMG if you can FAP to this thread,call homeland Sec and turn yourself in.... PLEASE


 
I litterally LOL'd when I read this


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 13, 2012)

So, it seems that if it involves condoms and/or a shovel, no matter what else there is, it's creepy?


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 13, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> So, it seems that if it involves condoms and/or a shovel, no matter what else there is, it's creepy?


 
Yup


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 13, 2012)

Peanut butter, Bird seed, and extra thick condoms (anti beak).


----------



## The Beard (Mar 13, 2012)

Shaving razor, peanut butter, dog treats.




poopyalligator said:


> Peanut butter, Bird seed, and extra thick condoms (anti beak).



   GODDAMMIT that got me ahahahaha


----------



## Fiction (Mar 13, 2012)

Garden Hose, 600mL Orange Juice and Doritos


----------



## The Beard (Mar 13, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Garden Hose, 600mL Orange Juice and Doritos



Siphon orange juice with hose into gas tank, then snort crushed Doritos, correct?


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Mar 13, 2012)

A vaccum cleaner, lube, and a ruler.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 13, 2012)

Something I've bought before.... lube and a bicycle tire pump..... I got some looks..........


----------



## shogunate (Mar 13, 2012)

A paternity test, pack of steel hangars, and a pack of condoms.

Yes my girlfriend and I have done it.


----------



## AxeHappy (Mar 13, 2012)

dragonblade629 said:


> So, it seems that if it involves condoms and/or a shovel, no matter what else there is, it's creepy?




I think mine would be pretty fucked up without the shovel. The shovel just seals the deal.


----------



## Saber_777 (Mar 13, 2012)

KY Jelly

Gold Fish

Fish Hooks


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 13, 2012)

Lube, Nails, and Hostel.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 13, 2012)

Pen, notepad, "Saw" movie combo pack


----------



## Aevolve (Mar 14, 2012)

Orange soda, turkey baster, and high heels.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 14, 2012)

Lube, a baby toupee, and a Micheal Jackson CD.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 14, 2012)

ZEBOV said:


> Lube, a baby toupee, and a Micheal Jackson CD.



The toupee would be what throws me off.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a BABY toupee.... for babies....


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 15, 2012)

I win.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 16, 2012)

A cup, laxatives, book on how to attract women.




+



+



=


----------



## Randomist (Mar 16, 2012)

Nuclear Rabbit only came up with a combo of 4: carrots, zucchini, tampons and film. I guess you could exclude carrots/zucchini or substitute with a vegetable of your choice.

Jumper cables, butter, rope. 

also to the guy that suggested "most powerful gun, most powerful ammo..." on first page, you may also want a hacksaw for the barrel, helps if you can reach


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2012)

White Sheets, Boards and some nails....


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 17, 2012)

Randomist said:


> Nuclear Rabbit only came up with a combo of 4: carrots, zucchini, tampons and film. I guess you could exclude carrots/zucchini or substitute with a vegetable of your choice.



They weren't buying film, they were getting it developed, so... does that then count as only three?


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 17, 2012)

Randomist said:


> Nuclear Rabbit only came up with a combo of 4: carrots, zucchini, tampons and film. I guess you could exclude carrots/zucchini or substitute with a vegetable of your choice.
> 
> Jumper cables, butter, rope.
> 
> also to the guy that suggested "most powerful gun, most powerful ammo..." on first page, you may also want a hacksaw for the barrel, helps if you can reach



You mean hardest alcohol available, most powerful rifle available, and a box of ammo.....
You can just push the trigger with your toe


----------



## ilyti (Mar 17, 2012)

Plus size lingerie, gift wrap and a Happy Mothers Day card.

Bleach, hydrogen peroxide, and lots of plastic trash bags.

Rosary beads, saint candles, and a copy of The God Delusion.

As above, but substitute the book with contraceptives.

Venison, a dvd of Bambi and a happy 5th birthday card.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 17, 2012)

Gloves, a duck call, bread


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 17, 2012)

1. Large size condoms, and go shit these are still too small!
2. Easy bake Oven
3. Fire Crackers. 

10 things of Tylenol,
10 things of Advil,
Mouth wash.

1. Condoms,
2. Motor Oil,
3. Watermelon.

1.Large Condoms and ask if they think if these will make your dick look too big from popping out of it
2. Stuffed PANDA BEARS,
3. Geek Magazine.

1. Really powerful gun w/ bullets
2. Big Black garbage bags,
3. 12" kitchen blade or butcher knife.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 17, 2012)

Regarding condoms, I had a plan when I have heaps of cash to blow, is go to the pharmacy every day and buy a large pack of condoms.. EVERY FUCKIN' DAY.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamster, hamster ball, 9 iron


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 17, 2012)

ilyti said:


> Venison, a dvd of Bambi and a happy 5th birthday card.


----------



## The Beard (Mar 17, 2012)

12 Pack of Energy Drinks, Adult Diapers, Sunglasses.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 17, 2012)

^


----------



## Waelstrum (Mar 18, 2012)

Adult nappy (diaper), duct tape, interstate map.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Tinned Cat Food, Plastic plates & Dinner invitations



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

This is the best one so far!


----------



## ilyti (Mar 18, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Tinned Cat Food, Plastic plates & Dinner invitations



Ooh, a fresh batch of America Balls! Oh, you need tiny American flags for that.



Waelstrum said:


> Adult nappy (diaper), duct tape, interstate map.



So you're going on a road trip?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 18, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> Adult nappy (diaper), duct tape, interstate map.



So you're an astronaut going on a road trip to kill you're ex's new girlfriend?


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 18, 2012)

This thread would be a Shrink's field day.


----------



## MFB (Mar 18, 2012)

Marvin Gaye CD, lube, cactus


&#3232;__&#3232;


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Mar 18, 2012)

My friend actually bought Star Wars valentines and condoms from target once ...


----------



## JosephAOI (Mar 19, 2012)

Electrical tape, condoms, a hunting knife


----------



## Sicarius (Mar 19, 2012)

TheHandOfStone said:


> My friend actually bought Star Wars valentines and condoms from target once ...


I can beat that

Lube, condoms, C-Cell batteries.


----------



## Neil (Mar 19, 2012)

Largest bottle of vodka, largest pack of paracetamol and a book on staying happy.


----------



## simulclass83 (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 19, 2012)

Rope, astroglide, my-size barbie
Rope, Pop-rocks, Drano
Gun, ammo, darth vader costume
Makeup, women's clothes, women's hygiene products (while in "male mode". Awkward stares abound!)
Knife, lime, shovel
Candy, red spray-paint, vehicle-sized stencil that says "free candy"
Vodka, belt, "Childcare for Dummies" book


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 19, 2012)

Strawberry lube,
Plan B pill,
Mouth wash


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh and the obligatory:
magnum-sized condoms, astroglide, large hamster or rat


and:
Dog food, leash, "To my wife; happy birthday!" hallmark greeting card


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 19, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> Oh and the obligatory:
> magnum-sized condoms, astroglide, large hamster or rat









???


----------



## groph (Mar 19, 2012)

Topsoil, fertilizer, and a package of hot dogs. I'M GROWIN A MEAT TREE!


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 19, 2012)

groph said:


> Topsoil, fertilizer, and a package of hot dogs. I'M GROWIN A MEAT TREE!



3 hustler magazines could do the same thing....


----------



## groph (Mar 19, 2012)

womp womp


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 19, 2012)

Sledgehammer, lube, vibrator.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 19, 2012)

^  that is terrifying.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 19, 2012)

I think on page 3 some one posted something similar, but I didn't see it when I posted. 
book on dog breeds, ky jelly, chloriform(sp?)


----------



## Faine (Mar 20, 2012)

Medical Gauze, dog treats, lube.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 20, 2012)

Any post here that has lube in it could be replaced with a pillow.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh my god!!!! Fawk that is funny!!!


----------



## JosephAOI (Apr 9, 2012)

Midol
Condoms
A red towel


----------



## Bigsby (Apr 9, 2012)

woo keeping this thread alive


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 9, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Midol
> Condoms
> A red towel


When it comes to that time of the month, i use none of the above.  Pull out works for me, i figure if a little is in there, it'll flow out.  I might be completely wrong but ah well.


----------



## nostealbucket (Apr 9, 2012)

Lube, rocks, and a bicycle.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

What Wal-Mart have you ever been in that sold rocks?


----------



## Augminished (Apr 9, 2012)

Some kool aid, rat poison and some invitations to a party 

a toaster, a pool and a long extension cable  

A gun, a map, and directions to the black eyed peas houses.  

Yes you can find this at walmart you may have to go to a few but you can.

Edit: Cannibal Corpse CD, The loudest speakers they have and again directions to the Black Eyed Peas homes.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 9, 2012)

Manure, a blender and a funnel.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

Again, what Wal-Mart have you been in that had manure/cannibal corpse?


----------



## Augminished (Apr 9, 2012)

I know the target by me has CC 

I don't go to walmart target is better


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Apr 9, 2012)

so, from now on its the target game, because target doesn't have shitty movies


----------



## sahaal (Apr 9, 2012)

Augminished said:


> Edit: Cannibal Corpse CD, The loudest speakers they have and again directions to the Black Eyed Peas homes.



this reminds me of the time I went on an iPad they had out on display in Best Buy that was hooked up to some sort of speaker setup, went to youtube, put on this , cranked it, then hid the iPad behind some stuff. Chaos ensued


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 10, 2012)

^  I wish someone would do that at the Best Buy I work at (for the next 2 weeks anyway, then I'm off to Guitar Center) so that it would drown out all the LMFAO and Lil' Wayne.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 10, 2012)

AnarchyDivine88 said:


> ^  I wish someone would do that at the Best Buy I work at (for the next 2 weeks anyway, then I'm off to Guitar Center) so that it would drown out all the LMFAO and Lil' Wayne.



That sounds entertaining as hell, but say what you want, I like hearing 'I'm Sexy and I Know it' every now and again. hatersgonnahate.jpg

Though I imagine it blows when you hear it like 20 times a day.


----------



## morrowcosom (Apr 10, 2012)

An adult clown costume, viagra, and a DVD of Barney and Friends episodes. 

Condoms, roses, and a happy mother's day card


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (Apr 11, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> That sounds entertaining as hell, but say what you want, I like hearing 'I'm Sexy and I Know it' every now and again. hatersgonnahate.jpg
> 
> Though I imagine it blows when you hear it like 20 times a day.



Haha yeah that song is not as bad in moderation lol.


----------

